# Bella Bianca is such a squirmer when it comes to grooming her face



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

For those who put topknots with bows on their babies how do you get them to sit still? Bella Bella is 6 1/2 months old and is such a squirmer when it comes to grooming her face. If I am lucky to get the elastic in place, she immediately rolls on the carpet to try to get it out. I have given up on including a bow (I have some nice ones from Marj) because no matter if I wrap the bow elastic 2 or 3 times in a few shakes of the head the bow goes flying. ( I put another elastic in first and the bow elastic goes on top of the first one.) I don't want Bella to swallow it. Her hair isn't long enough to stay in a topknot but I want to keep the hair out of her eyes as long as possible. She doesn't like me combing the hair around the eyes. And won't sit still for a wash with a facecloth. Will it get better as she gets older? HELP!! 

I'd like to get some nice pictures of Bella with a topknot and bow and looking like a lady in a dress. Am I asking too much? How do you do it?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I like barrettes better than elastic...but Mia does elastics also. Put an elastic on first...two to three twist. Then put the other one (with the bow) under the original one. While you are grooming her put her on a table, sink counter or even a washing machine (with a towel under them). This makes them unsure and they don't squirm as much. Now with the barrettes I put on the elastic then put the bow on in front grasping some of the hair that is already in the elastic. Good luck!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I groom Paris on my bathroom counter. When she was a puppy she wasn't real thrilled with the whole process (still doesn't like to have her eyes cleaned) and she REALLY didn't like wearing bows. Persistence is the key here. Now Paris will lay her head down while I put her topknot in and she doesn't mind wearing the bows.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

For training it might be better to do the topknot after a run or walk..something to tire them out a bit.

Don't give up. Persistence pays off and they need to know you are the boss in case something needs to be done to them for their own good or health in the future. We are the ALPHA! lol


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I start teaching my show dogs at about 4 months old. You have a roll or something they can put their head on. Tell them "put your head down" push and hold the head with your left hand on the back of their head. They will try to get "away". Hold them there for a short time. When you finally get them to understand what you want them to do, they will. (it does take time some are more stubborn than others)

For the top knot. Pull only the hair between the eyes and put it into a light weight grooming band. I go around 3 times. Pull the hairs on the back of the top knot so that it will stand up straighter. Make sure the skin is flat on top of the head. Make them sit on what ever you are using as a grooming table for a minute or two. Then when you do put them down its not "fresh" on their minds. When you do see her rubbing her head, tell her "no, leave it alone" 

I also table train them while I am working with their head. I kill two birds with one stone. You sure don't want to get to a show with a dog who will not put their head down and hold still long enough to put in a top knot. 

I took one of those travel pillows you can get at Wal Mart or Wallgreens and took out the stuffing and put in those beads that make it heavier. I would like to get a smaller one for home but haven't yet. It is more solid, they can't push it away and it holds them in place. I had my shih-Tzu friend tell me if I found it missing she had it. 

Once in awhile it has taken two people to put up a top knot on an unwilling or distracted dog at the show. One holds and the other puts it up. 

Keep trying its worth it in the end.

Tina


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Great advice, thanks Tina.

I also had this problem with Dakota - I finally won that battle though ... I was a long hard road of persistance, but it paid off









I hope no one thinks this is mean, but I gently hold her beard when I am brushing her face .... if she starts to pull, I don't let go ... it only takes her a split second to realise that she is better off holding still!!


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow...good information!!! I've had the same issue with Molly. but I keep trying. She will keep the bands in better than barrets. If she can't get them out, then she gets help from my other dog Princess to get them out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think the key is to try to get her used to wearing her hair up in a little elastic first before adding a bow. Whether you like a bow on a barrette or bands is a personal preference. I sell about 50/50, but just about all the boy bows I sell are on barrettes for some reason!

As the others have said, putting her up on a grooming table or countertop usually works much better. I happen to love the little satin chin rests from the Finishing Touch. BTW, they carry my favorite grooming bands, too! You'll want to use a high quality grooming band especially for that purpose to avoid breakage.


[attachment=23653:attachment]


http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/TheFinishi...&category=1


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I start teaching my show dogs at about 4 months old. You have a roll or something they can put their head on. Tell them "put your head down" push and hold the head with your left hand on the back of their head. They will try to get "away". Hold them there for a short time. When you finally get them to understand what you want them to do, they will. (it does take time some are more stubborn than others)[/B]


That's how I trained Ollie to stay still while I groom his face. I put him up on my clothes dryer w/ a towel underneath and taught him the "lay down" command and "be still--holding his head down with my hand until he got it. I used lots of treats, too.

Of course I know nothing about bows and top knots, unless you are talking about my 5 & 8 year old skin kid daughters


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi, I just found this wonderful site earlier today and can't help myself but to jump right in. I will run over and do an intro next but didn't want to lose my train of thought and not find my way back. 

Lady'sMom I like the looks of the chin rest. Do you use them like a neck pillow on a human except in our fur baby's case their chin would sit on the full part where as the back of our head would sit against the full part? 

Thanks for the help.
Tammy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Hi, I just found this wonderful site earlier today and can't help myself but to jump right in. I will run over and do an intro next but didn't want to lose my train of thought and not find my way back.
> 
> Lady'sMom I like the looks of the chin rest. Do you use them like a neck pillow on a human except in our fur baby's case their chin would sit on the full part where as the back of our head would sit against the full part?
> 
> ...


Yes, that's right! 

These are so elegant in satin! I have the hot pink one.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Just about all the boy bows I sell are on barrettes for some reason![/B]


Marj,

That is really interesting. So Cadeau's bows were not typical for you? Well, they arrived and I love them. I haven't tried them on his head yet. It is a little soon. He really doesn't have the hair for the topknot yet. I did try putting a band in his hair the other day and he wiggled like crazy (so I am grateful to both you and Tina for the suggestions). Cameo has been an angel about her bows and topknot. She has a bow in her hair all the time, so she is really used to it and I don't remember ever having trouble with her, but maybe I have forgotten. 

I will post pictures when I try them on.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, rarely do I get an order for boy bows on bands. Cadeau is special!

I can't wait to see Cameo in her cameo bow!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> I think the key is to try to get her used to wearing her hair up in a little elastic first before adding a bow. Whether you like a bow on a barrette or bands is a personal preference. I sell about 50/50, but just about all the boy bows I sell are on barrettes for some reason!
> 
> As the others have said, putting her up on a grooming table or countertop usually works much better. I happen to love the little satin chin rests from the Finishing Touch. BTW, they carry my favorite grooming bands, too! You'll want to use a high quality grooming band especially for that purpose to avoid breakage.
> 
> ...


I agree....I am getting Emma used to the elastic first. I haven't even tried to put bows in her hair yet. Everyday I comb out her face and re-do her topknot. Her hair is always in her face. Little by little she is adjusting to the grooming routine.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Great advice, thanks Tina.
> 
> I also had this problem with Dakota - I finally won that battle though ... I was a long hard road of persistance, but it paid off
> 
> ...


 

Jac that is not mean at all, that is how I have to hold onto Sir Micro, he's so skittish still.

Thank goodness Wookie knows "head down" now and Blackjack is learning it.







Blackjack did NOT like a comb on his face at all for what seemed to be the longest time and I found that if I combed outward rather then downward it helped him overcome his fear.







Whatever works. 

Keeping at it, is a must though, for sure. 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

